# Florastor advise



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

I started florastor about 4 days ago. I started off taking 1 pill at night, i do best easing myself onto things so my body doesnt go into a panic attack. The bottle seys to take a pill in the AM, and a pill in PM. I will slowly increase this in a few weeks possibly to 2 pills a day depending on how i feel. I have chrones, along with IBS. I take fish oil right now and so far it has worked well with me. My bowels arent super out of control and ive noticed bouts of firm stool for once in a long time. Does anyone have any advice about how much florastor i should take. So far i have been doing well with 1 pill at night, ive had a lot of gas but im hoping that goes away in a week. Should i up the dose to 2 pills a day.. or is 1 pill enough to keep me regular, and hopefully resulting in firm stool. If 1 pill isnt strong enough i can try two.. im just afraid 2 pills would send my system into hiatus. Its also expensive so 1 pill a day suits my budget much more than 2 which makes me go through a bottle a month. ahh what to do?!?!?!Along with Florastor and fish oil i take iron 1x a day, and B12 in the AM. This all has worked pretty well for me so far. Any adivise is appreciated!!Thanks!


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, I just tried to take florastor for around a month. Sad, but it became not miracle for me







Maybe it made me fill a little better, but it is not a cure. I took 2 tables a day (1 in the morning, 1 in the evening). I already finished one bottle and didn't buy new one. But it can be that it will work for you, so I think you can try to take two tablets a day as well and if you fill worse than just switch back to 1, but I think you should not have real problems while having one or two tablets of probiotics (good bacteria should not hurt your stomach). I hope you will get better with it!P.S. I also took (and still taking) amitryptyline and I think it helps the most, at least I don't have big troubles during a day.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I also gave up on Florastor after a bottle and a half. What's amitryptyline?


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

Oops, sorry I spelled it incorrectly - amitriptyline. It is antidepressant, you can find some information about in medication link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/medications


----------

